

Making Crash Bandicoot - agavin
http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-bandicoot-part-1/

======
d4rt
Part 4 is probably the most fascinating piece, as it discusses how their
technical choices were different from their competitors and how the leveraged
those differences.

------
renanbianchi
Incredible! Just Incredible.

